# Deer antler as chewing toy - does it wear down teeth?



## Leigh (Feb 14, 2013)

My 7 month old loves to chew ... bully sticks and a favorite marrow bone he's had for ages - he has always chewed with his front teeth as though sharpening his teeth. We've said he's 'chewing like it's his job' and laughed when we hear him in another room grinding the bone down repetitively. Last week I gave him a deer antler (from reputable pet store) which he loved. I don't know if it's my imagination, but it looks like he's filing or grinding his lower front teeth down a little. I never noticed it before with any other chewing bones/toys.

I tossed the deer antler just in case ... has anyone else noticed this with your dog?


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

OUch. That must have hurt to toss. They aren't cheap. We have had an elk antler for 6 months or so. I haven't noticed any wear on Jack's teeth but he isn't a heavy chewer. He also switches out his chewies.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Neither of my havs has been interested in antlers. I wish I could find something other than bullies to switch it out a little.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi is a big chewer, and LOVES moose antlers. but he has no sign of wear on his teeth from it.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

We have been giving our guys (4 dogs) moose antlers for years. Our vet said they all have good teeth (even though I should brush their teeth more often but thats a whole other story). Vino, the little one (17 weeks) took to moose antlers pretty quickly or he's just like stealing them away from the big dogs  they take turns chewing on them. 

Probably one of the best chew toys since they last a very long, long, long time. They are pretty expense but worth it. Plus, it keeps them busy.


----------



## Sharonefinkel (Jan 20, 2013)

Bosco loves his antler, and haven't noticed any wear on his teeth.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leigh (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the input ... maybe I jumped the gun by tossing the $deer antler$ ... I was fooled a couple of times and my husband was too - maybe his canine teeth are just more pronounced and make the front teeth look smaller.  He's still chewing like a mad man on everything else!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Balls covered in felt (e.g. tennis balls) can wear down dogs' teeth if they chew on them too much - it happened to a friend"s dog. The felt is like sandpaper. -Jeanne-


----------



## wishbone (Jul 10, 2013)

DebW said:


> Neither of my havs has been interested in antlers. I wish I could find something other than bullies to switch it out a little.


Try soaking them on beef or chicken broth overnight, that makes them more tasty and irresistible. Some even soak them for a week.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

My boys, Porter and Leo, love antlers. My girls, Zoe and Becca, not as much. Leo didn't get into them as much until most of his baby teeth were out and his adult teeth in but really loves chewing on them now.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Leigh said:


> My 7 month old loves to chew ... bully sticks and a favorite marrow bone he's had for ages - he has always chewed with his front teeth as though sharpening his teeth. We've said he's 'chewing like it's his job' and laughed when we hear him in another room grinding the bone down repetitively. Last week I gave him a deer antler (from reputable pet store) which he loved. I don't know if it's my imagination, but it looks like he's filing or grinding his lower front teeth down a little. I never noticed it before with any other chewing bones/toys.
> 
> I tossed the deer antler just in case ... has anyone else noticed this with your dog?


the marrow bones are harder than antlers and not recommended. Any weight bearing bone is hard on teeth.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I bought an antler and Zoey did like it but its lost now. I'm sure we will find it someday hidden away. My guy at the natural pet store says they are the best chew you can buy for your pets. Dave just put up a trend about bones . My problem is I don't want meat all over my house. I'm sure the sisters would love them. Zoey has a marrow? bone that has lasted for years and she will still find it and chew. Maddie only tears up her toys.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

I forgot to mention - the place I buy them from offer flavoring too (maple and pumpkin). During Christmas I think I remember them offering peppermint and ..... yea sorry can't remember but they do offer like three other kind of flavors with a Christmas theme. 


This week I’m probably going to try to soak one in chicken broth and see how they react to it.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Both of my furbabies LOVE their deer antlers. We have them scattered all over the house, in about every room. Abby's only 14 wks old, and an antler will keep her occupied for quite a while. I'd have to say it's her favorite thing. When Kallie chews on them, it's a sound that makes me shivver, she chews really hard!


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

Sparkle said:


> Both of my furbabies LOVE their deer antlers. We have them scattered all over the house, in about every room. Abby's only 14 wks old, and an antler will keep her occupied for quite a while. I'd have to say it's her favorite thing. When Kallie chews on them, it's a sound that makes me shivver, she chews really hard!


Here too... Sofie likes her antlers A LOT! I was worried about wearing her teeth down also. I feel reassured after reading this thread. Some days she chews very little, others it seems like all of the time. AND she too chews very hard and the sound gives me the shivers too! I still worry about her breaking a tooth. Nothing else satisfies her chew urge.

We have tried several others, but they are either ignored, or chewed on for 5 minutes and then ignored. There was one made by Hartz that had freeze dried peanut butter stuffed in the middle of the bone and as soon as she got the PB out, that was the end of that bone. Found a bacon one, same thing, but she didn't like it as well as the PB. They are not cheap and are not utilized after the "food" is gone.


----------

